# Programm



## dunno_p (23. Mai 2006)

Hallo!

könnte mir jemand helfen, wie sehen den die Methoden in der Dungeon.java aus. (Hinzufügen,Zugriff,Summenbildung)?!?


Spezifikation:
http://stud4.tuwien.ac.at/~e0327190/Angabe-monsterverwaltung.html

wäre super wenn mir jemand einen tipp geben könnte... bin schon etwas verzweifelt..  :cry: 

danke im voraus!


----------



## Beni (23. Mai 2006)

Die sollst die Aufgaben _selbst lösen_, nicht _vorkauen lassen_!

*verschoben*

P.S. ein Beweis, dass du schon selbst was gemacht hast, lässt die Herzen der User hier übrigens erweichen. Auch _konkrete Fragen_ geben eine erhöhte Wahrscheinlichkeit auf (brauchbare) Antworten.


----------



## Guest (23. Mai 2006)

... bin eh grad drauf kommen.. is schon fertig..

danke trotzdem..

nach drei tagen daran sitzen.. dachte ich mir eh .. muss das doch alleine zu lösen sein..

lg   :lol:


----------



## dabidu (10. Jul 2006)

Hallo alle zusammen bzw. das forum Team... 

Ich hab mich mit den Aufgaben beschäftigt, möchte die ersten Zeilen zu Preis geben. Bitte euch das die Lösung von mir euch anschaut. bitte 

könnte ich mit euch Stritt für Schritt java lernen, das was ich lese palle ich nicht ehrlich gesagt, näturlich werde ich am Ball blieben... und versuchen weiter zulesen


----------



## dabidu (10. Jul 2006)

public class Dungeon {
			/* welche Methoden zum Verwalten Ihrer Monster beinhaltet ???
			soll man da eine Variable deklarieren ??? */
	private int monster;

	/* o d e r ? ? ? extends erstellen */
	public Dungeon extends Monster {

	/* */
	public int getMonster(){
		return monster;
	}

	public void setMonster(s1){
		monster = s1;
	}
         } 

}

die Fragen sind schon im /* Kommentare */ hingeschrieben, würde mich total freuen... wenn ihr helfen würdet, damit ich die Interesse nicht verlieren an Java 
mfg


----------

